
An Interview with Cornelius Goodwin About Coding, Skin Color, and Jazz - coderintros
https://coderintros.com/interviews/ibm-cornelius-goodwin/
======
brooklyn_ashey
Nice! Great story; inspiring guy. Makes me wonder how many programmers are
also musicians. Programming is so much like jazz improvisation and
composition. From the outside, before I studied programming, I would have
never thought this to be the case. The way an improviser thinks about taking a
solo within a tonal and rhythmic context is like writing a little program.
Many musicians have no idea how much they would enjoy programming because they
think of it as entirely foreign to the type of creativity they are engaged in
every day. And perhaps many programmers who have not yet tried music, wrongly
thinking it isn't their thing, should give it a try.

~~~
coderintros
I played tuba in middle and high school, so I didn't much opportunity to
improvise (lol).

But tell us more about your story! Go to
[https://coderintros.com/suggest/](https://coderintros.com/suggest/) and
suggest yourself.

